# Suche holländisches karpfen gewässer nähe aachen



## daviboy (9. Oktober 2010)

hallo kennt einer ein gutes karpfengewässer in holland was nicht weit weg ist???
gruss david


----------



## Udo561 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche holländisches karpfen gewässer nähe aachen*

Hi,
fast jeder Verein in Holland verfügt über kleinere Seen in denen immer ein guter Karpfenbestand zu finden ist.
Ich kenne alleine 10 Gewässer bei mir hier im Umkreis von 30 Km die einen guten Karpfenbestand haben , aber von Aachen wohl etwas weit weg.
Nimm dir mal ne gute alte Landkarte und schau mal da rauf , da findet sich sich auch was in der Nähe von AC.
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche holländisches karpfen gewässer nähe aachen*

Hi daviboy schau doch mal Kerkrade oder Heerlen oder Belgien einfach mal googlen da findest Du bestimmt was okay 
lg helgen


----------

